# Coat change question



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We went through an episode when Quincy was about nine months old...and I thought "Wow...this is not horrible". WELL...then it started with a vengeance when he was about 11 months old. He can be thoroughly brushed and conditioned and two hours later he has a clump of mats in his sides. When it is full blown coat change, it does not matter how diligent you are about brushing...the matting is out of this world. My advice to anyone who does not have to have coat...GET RID OF IT! We are only putting ourselves through this because we are showing Quincy.

Their coat texture changes drastically afterward. Quincy's coat is so lush and dense and coarse now. Once the change is over, they rarely mat at all unless entirely ignored. As far as the curls, if you want curly coat, let the dog air dry.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think every dog is unique in when they start coat change. Mine started around 8-9 months of age and then went through another tough spell around 18 months. But they will be within that range.

My apricot's coat is a soft, wavy coat and not as dense as my blue's. It was easier during the change. It is still more wavy than curly but has a crispness in the pack and tk area. If I wash and air dry her, she has soft waves and curls. My blue's coat was a nightmare to get through. It was exactly as Arreau described. His coat is curly and very dense. After the change, he was even more dense in coat and became quite crisp in the pack, shoulders and tk. To get his coat straight, it takes a whole lot of blowing out and pulling up with the pin brush. If i were to just wash and air dry, he would be very curly.

I don't believe there is any one formula for coat change in the poodle, but you can go by the average and you will know when yours is in full coat change._


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Good info! Thanks! He's so effortless to care for right now. I know it won't stay that way, but keeping him short is the plan, at least during the summer. I just met a lady on the sidewalk that trims her toy poodle. She said she just lets it go and shaves her down a few times a year. Poor dog! I brush Polo every night because I'm terrified of him getting matted.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

4Paws said:


> Beau on here has straight hair and looks fabulous all the time, and then there are curly poodles that looks great too. I'm just curious as to what is likely to happen and what to expect.


I'm pretty sure Beau has curly hair. Poodle hair is straightened when you properly dry it. You can also let a poodle's hair curl up by not drying it straight.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine is 14 months and started coat change a few months ago. I'd say she's about 3/4 adult coat, 1/4 puppy coat at this moment.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> I'm pretty sure Beau has curly hair. Poodle hair is straightened when you properly dry it. You can also let a poodle's hair curl up by not drying it straight.


If you check out this link, there was a thread a while back about poodles and their famous people, and LEUllman admitted Beau's hair never really got curly..

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/12410-poodles-their-famous-people-6.html


----------

